# Need Help To Build A Budget Rig



## rkmohanty1357 (May 14, 2013)

Please suggest a AMD processor based gaming rig withing range of 30k without monitor and sound system... Cz m planing to get a benq RL2240H and had a altec lancing VS4121... M gonna get by june 2013... N one more it vil gonna run for 24x7 for downloading... M really confused between AMD A series and AMD FX series... Please help me...
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2013)

Fill up this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here 1st.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 18, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: purpose is purely entertainment lyk gaming (bf3,crysis3,Bioshock 3,Hitman,Mass Effect 3,Max Payne3)with modorate settings(no lags), hd movies watching, some design softwares like auto cad, pro-e,catia,hypermesh.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans:40k

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans:dont know how to do it... what is the benifit will u pls let me know..

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans:windows 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans:max 1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: planing to get a benq RL2240H (if u hav any good suggetions pls suggest)


7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: i dont hav anything

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: probably june 13

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: nopes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: i live in kutch gujarat... so no chance of local buying... suggest me any online sites with good service and cheap rates... 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: yes.. i have done a config on my own (going through many forums) want to share with u...

AMD FX 8350
ASrock 970 Extreme 4 (for cheap,strong & crossfire ,sli support)
Corsair Vengence 4 GB DDR3 1600( do i need 8 GB)
Corsair CX430 V2
Cooler Master TX3 EVO
Cooler Master RC-K281-KKN1( cz i vil get 2 stock fans with it)
HDD 1TB (not decided yet)
BenQ RL2240H


though i m short on budget i am planing to get the rig without any strong gfx card, which i vil add later. bt from the spec of MoB i came to know that i definitely need a gfx card neither i cant connect the cpu to the monitor... please suggest any entry level cheap gfx card which will serve the purpose for some days..


----------



## stormbreaker (May 19, 2013)

AMD FX 8320(10.3k)
ASRock 970 Extreme 4(6.8k)
Cooler Master TX3 EVO(1.5k)
Corsair CX430(2.7k)
G.Skill Ripjaws 4gb DDR3 1600(2.2k)
Asus/LiteOn Optical drive(1k)
WD Blue WD10EZEX 1tb(4.1k)
NZXT Gamma(2.5k)
Dell IN2030M(6.5k)
Radeon HD6450(2.6k)(Entry level card,not meant for gaming)
Total:Around 40k.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

Thnx for the reply... Can u plz explain me that what z da diff btw fx8320 n fx8350

Another thing how the NZXT gamma z better than the cabinet i mentioned above....
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## stormbreaker (May 19, 2013)

fx8320 is slightly slower when compared to fx8350.I recommended it since its around 1.5k cheaper than the fx8350.Since you aren't going to overclock IMO you could omit the cooler and go for the fx8350.
Once again the NZXT Gamma was recommended to reduce the price slightly.You can buy the cabinet you had selected if your budget permits.


----------



## Jripper (May 19, 2013)

OP has mentioned gaming as one of the purposes for this rig. Can't really do any gaming with an HD 6450.


----------



## stormbreaker (May 19, 2013)

OP said that he's short on budget and cant afford a gaming card right now and will buy it at a later stage.Apparently the mobo suggested has no support for integrated graphics.Hence the suggestion.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

1.is it ok to go with the stock cooler for the time being and change it later when i get better setup... 
2.I m also thinking to build the rig with a normal mobo and chage it later to 990x 0r 990fx...
3.is there any diff btw 990x & 990fx other than multi cfx & multi sli...


----------



## rock2702 (May 19, 2013)

Just get a basic mobo for the fx 8350 and get a good gpu like the gtx 650 ti.If you are not doing insane overclocking stock cooler is more than enough.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

plz suggest any basic mobo... and the gtx 650 ti does not fit in to my present budget... can u plz suggest any relevent HD series gfx card..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

Intel i5 3470 (13000)
Gigabyte B75 M DH3 (4000)
Corsair value Select 4 GB (2000)
Corsair CX430 v2 (2500)
WD Blue 1TB HDD (3900)
Asus HD7790 (11000)
Any local cabinet WITHOUT PSU(800)
Dell In2030 (6000)
Logitech MK200 (750)

total: ~43000


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Intel i5 3470 (13000)
> Gigabyte B75 M DH3 (4000)
> Corsair value Select 4 GB (2000)
> Corsair CX430 v2 (2500)
> ...


Bro , the i5 3470 is available for 11k and OP can buy HD 7850 with that extra 2k.

And OP if you are OK with a 500 GB HDD , you save 1k and you can Spend that on the Cabinet .


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

Yes m ok with 500gb cz i hav a 750 gb seagate goflex... N one thing i hav a lil crush on amd  so plz refer amd based... 
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

How abt BenQ RL2240H... If m getting good vfm, then i can increase my budget a lil bit..
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## stormbreaker (May 19, 2013)

AMD FX 8350(11.7k)
ASRock 970 Extreme 4(6.8k)
Corsair CX430(2.7k)
G.Skill Ripjaws 4gb DDR3 1600(2.2k)
Asus/LiteOn Optical drive(1k)
WD Caviar Blue 500gb(3.1k)
NZXT Gamma(2.5k).
Logitech keyboard mouse combo mk200(.7k)
Dell IN2030M(6.0k)
Radeon HD7770(7.4k)
Total:~44k. 
If you really need the Benq RL2240H or any other 21.5" monitor you need to add atleast 3000 to the above.Buy it if you can stretch your budget further.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

1.Btw asus n asrock mobo which will return good vfm
2.i vil get the benq monitor on EMI from infibeam
3.what abt the cooler master cabinet which i hav mentioned earlier
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

Reply plz... 
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 20, 2013)

Dont go with Asrock mobo. Poor A.S.S .. Get Asus M5A97 Evo R2 @ 6.8k

You are sacrificing a better Graphics Card if you go with AMD .. My Vote is for the Intel one.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

Thnks 4 reply...
What abt gigabyte n msi mobo???
Initialy i vil get a entry level gfx card... After 2/3 mnths i vil add a better one... As of now i need a pc badly(not for gaming bt m going to make it gaming pc for sure in near future)...
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 20, 2013)

Msi is out of india.. So Msi is no choice , if you r not gaming initially then dont buy a gfx card. Manage with the HD 4000 in Intel Proc ...


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

Thnks bro 4 yr suggestion... Bt i heard that intel changes it socket typ every tym when they release a new chip... With amd i think i dont have to make a major change atleast upto nxt minimum 3 yrs(correct me if m wrong cz m not much into pc hardware things) 
And major reason of lyking for amd is many of my friends using amd chips and i personally used those pcs... N those r simply awesome... N another thing is these are very cheap.... No doubt intel is a much bigger brand than amd bt i m unable to change my decision on amd... I think u can understand the thing abt amd of mine...  
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

Some online site have msi boards in their charts... Bt the review abt msi is pathetic which i found on the net... 
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

I m ordering my monitor today... 
BenQ RL2240H
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 20, 2013)

From???

Shiva


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

from infibeam

it z out of stock in infibeam...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 20, 2013)

So did you buy it?? Can you mention the price you got it for if you bought it?? If not, try WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: or TheITWares

Shiva


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

Thnx shiva... I think i vil go for mdcomputers nw... Bt i was getting that monitor on emi from that site... 
Another thing do they provide items on emi??
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 20, 2013)

Price  on infibeam was 9800
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 20, 2013)

You can get a Samsung 22 inch at 9k If you have not bought, consider this.

Link
*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=pro...=CHOOSE YOUR BRAND&path=74_91&product_id=1853

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 20, 2013)

TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!! offers emi ..You can consider this too.. I dont know abt its reliability , let others comment.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 21, 2013)

Thnx shiva n thnx sai for ur feedback... 
Techshop.in offers emi on ICICI creditcards only... :'( they also a lil costly.. 
I lil bit confused between asus n gigabyte mobo... Plz suggest... I can save ~1k on GB mobo... What say guys????
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 21, 2013)

^ dont use sms lingo buddy, use complete english words here.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 21, 2013)

Ohk. I am sorry for that friend. I am browsing this from my mobile. And you know the mobile thing.  Anyway point noted. 
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 21, 2013)

rkmohanty1357 said:


> I lil bit confused between asus n gigabyte mobo... Plz suggest... I can save ~1k on GB mobo... What say guys????
> Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express



Which motherboard are you taking about??

Shiva


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 21, 2013)

Between asus m5a97 evo r2.0 & ga -970a-ud3 & ga -970a-ds3..... 
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 21, 2013)

Go for the asus m5a97 evo r2.0.

Shiva


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 21, 2013)

+1 for asus m5a97 evo r2.0


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 21, 2013)

Another vote for the M5A97 evo r2.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 21, 2013)

So asus m5a97 evo r2.0 pe lock kiya jaye...  
Next comes the cabinet... Cooler Master RC -K281 - KKN1... Can anybody check this and reply please...
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

^^ the cabby looks good ..

good cable management system..

IMO , OP should go for that cabby


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 22, 2013)

So my final config will be.... 
AMD FX 8350 
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
CORSAIR VENGENCE DDR3 1600 4GB
CORSAIR CX430 V2
COOLER MASTER K281
WD BLUE 500GB
ASUS OPTICAL DRIVE
BENQ RL2240H
Any gfx card <2K 
Comments plz..  
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 22, 2013)

Looks good to me

if possible then add another 4gb ram.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

good config!! for gfx, get the HD 5450

Shiva


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

for EMI deals you could check snapdeal.com and they are even offering a 6% discount on the listed price
a few prices were competitive, you can check


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2013)

Try to get Gskill RipjawsX 4 GB

and every other thing looks good


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 22, 2013)

@Ashish: I am going to invest another 20K in future(5-6 months). That includes a better gfx card + a 4GB RAM + a decent cpu cooler

@Shiva: I am also think abt going for Asus HD 5450 DDR3 1GB.. Is this seems ok??

@BombayBoy: Thnx 4 the info.. I vil check it out...actually I asked a quoto from a local vendor for this config.. he quoted around 33K   without monitor... then i asked a friend of mine in delhi and another friend in mumbai for the quote.. I vil compare all these price and proceed acordingly.. also asked SMCINTERNATIONAL for the quote.. did't get till nw... 

Can u please tell me where in mumbai i can get these stuffs with the minimum price...


@Sai: is gskill ripjaws are better than corsair vengence???


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

Yes, it is good enough.

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2013)

RipjawsX heatsink is a little small . So you can fit a little big cooler in your cabbie.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 22, 2013)

@sai: sahi hai boss... should I go for a 1866MHz or 1666MHz is ok????

sorry ... vengence is 1600MHz..


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2013)

GSKILL RipJAWSx 1600 Mhz . Go with this ,


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 22, 2013)

ok... i vil...


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 22, 2013)

Which will be better among the following??? 
1. Asus EAH HD 6670 1GB DDR5
2. Asus HD 7750 1GB DDR5
3. Sapphire HD 7750 OC 1GB DDR5
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

3. Sapphire HD 7750 OC 1GB DDR5

Shiva


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 22, 2013)

get saphhire hd 7750 1gb ddr5 one.you can oc that easily (just 50mhz difference)


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 23, 2013)

got a quotation from smc international yesterday..

AMD FX 8350-11700
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0-6800
CORSAIR VENGENCE DDR3 1600 4GB-2300
CORSAIR CX430 V2-2700
COOLER MASTER K281-2800
WD BLUE 500GB-3100
ASUS OPTICAL DRIVE-1100
BENQ RL2240H-9100
MSI HD6670-4600 (didn't mentioned DDR3 or DDR5)


how is look like guys???

comments please..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 23, 2013)

rkmohanty1357 said:


> got a quotation from smc international yesterday..
> 
> AMD FX 8350-11700
> ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0-6800
> ...


Get Corsair CX500v2 instead to be safe.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 23, 2013)

Do I really need the cx500 v2.... Cz it will cost me another 1K....
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 23, 2013)

rkmohanty1357 said:


> Do I really need the cx500 v2.... Cz it will cost me another 1K....
> Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


Yes you will. FX 8350 can become power hog especially when at turbo. Better safe than to be sorry.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2013)

Why a high end processor and a low end GPU ?
Crysis 3 will struggle very hard on a HD 6670..
Get a mid end processor and a stronger GPU like HD 7850/GTX 650 Ti Boost


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Why a high end processor and a low end GPU ?
> Crysis 3 will struggle very hard on a HD 6670..
> Get a mid end processor and a stronger GPU like HD 7850/GTX 650 Ti Boost



op is going to get strong gpu later


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 23, 2013)

If i go for cx500 v2 then i have to satisfy myself with HD5450... 
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 23, 2013)

But i have calculated on psu calculator of md computer website, it shows if i am going for a high end gpu then only i need a psu above 450w. Not even 500w... Please suggest...
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 23, 2013)

1. What is the difference between cx series and gs series of corsair??? 
2. What about cooler master thunder 500w???
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## bludash (May 24, 2013)

rkmohanty1357 said:


> 1. What is the difference between cx series and gs series of corsair???
> 
> CX is their general entry-level series. GS is an improved version of the same PSUs, with better components, longer warranty etc.; they're also targeted at gamers, with LEDs and such..


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2013)

2> Dont opt for cooler master PSUs. Very Bad. Read About them in PSU Blacklist thread....


----------



## bludash (May 24, 2013)

> 2> Dont opt for cooler master PSUs. Very Bad. Read About them in PSU Blacklist thread....


I agree,try Corsair cxv2 430w its much better and vfm compared to cooler master.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

rkmohanty1357 said:


> But i have calculated on psu calculator of md computer website, it shows if i am going for a high end gpu then only i need a psu above 450w. Not even 500w... Please suggest...
> Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express



Such calculators usually calulate the lowest power consumption of the rig. Under load during gaming the power needed will if more . Also , it pays to have a little headroom for further up gradation .

Shiva


----------



## bludash (May 24, 2013)

> Also , it pays to have a little headroom for further up gradation


I agree, its better to shell out a few bucks more instead of buying a whole new PSU later, also who knows about the pricing it may increase.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 25, 2013)

ok then... i will get a corsair 500w... but little bit confused between cx series and gs series... please suggest...

i got quotation from my friend in delhi(nehru palace) & mumbai(lamington).... price difference is like 5-4k from cheapest online sites...


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2013)

Gs series is better than cx one in efficiency and reliability.so gs > cx

or get seasonic s12 520w (5year warranty)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 25, 2013)

@OP 

if your buying from online stores, go for a reliable one, not the cheapest. reliability counts.

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> @OP
> 
> if your buying from online stores, go for a reliable one, not the cheapest. reliability counts.
> 
> Shiva




Some online shops from where you can buy are ---------------
www.mdcomputers.in
Online IT Shop | Computer Hardware Shopping From Online IT Stores
Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com  (Only if it is cheaper)


----------

